# Interested in building a cheap DIY studio monitor for a friend, ideas?



## Sex Cells

Wanting to build a monitor for my friends studio to help him out. Was thinking about the dayton rs woofer and tweet. Would that be a decent plan? How should i go about building a crossover? And how do i calculate the volume i will need for the enclosure? I know i have a lot to learn, any help is appreciated.


----------



## azngotskills

Try checking out www.zaphaudio.com complete with individual driver reviews, DIY projects with crossover design and enclosure specs, as well as nice info regarding various audio related topics


----------



## Sex Cells

thank you very much!


----------



## Oliver

There is the 701 @ P.E....
edit:
With the Usher 701 kit, Joe D’Appolito has designed a speaker that is smooth and non-fatiguing with “studio monitor” type accuracy. The speakers on axis frequency response is flat within ± 1.7 dB from 100-20,000 Hz. Proven quality Dayton components combined with Jantzen inductors are utilized in the crossover design. 

You can choose between five different finishes,


----------



## Oliver

Dayton BR
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-640

Usher 701
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-951

Dayton RS722
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-951


----------



## Sex Cells

Hic said:


> Dayton BR
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-640
> 
> Usher 701
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-951
> 
> Dayton RS722
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-951


Thank you 

I'm talking to my friend about which he would like to go with!


----------



## Diru

Alesis 6-1/2" Shielded Carbon Fiber Cone Woofer

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=299-164

Alesis 1" Shielded Soft Dome Tweeter

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=279-140

Dayton XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=260-142

Dayton DNR-4.0 4 Ohm 10W Non-Inductive Resistor[serise on tweeter]

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=004-4


----------



## bhg41088

"Measured on a standard IEC baffle in a 200 liter enclosure the on-axis response is +/- 3 dB from 65 Hz to 20 kHz. The FR125S is a superb full range driver priced to provide extraordinary value.

http://www.solen.ca/v1/
http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=FR125SR

I had the "WR" version and it sounded fantastic. Apparently this one has an extended top end. Might be a great choice.


----------



## tyroneshoes

I recommend my design here. Theyre great little speakers.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24743


----------



## chad

Diru said:


> Alesis 6-1/2" Shielded Carbon Fiber Cone Woofer
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=299-164
> 
> Alesis 1" Shielded Soft Dome Tweeter
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=279-140
> 
> Dayton XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=260-142
> 
> Dayton DNR-4.0 4 Ohm 10W Non-Inductive Resistor[serise on tweeter]
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=004-4


I'm thinking of doing just that in light of the past weekend's discoveries BUT i think you are still going to need to peel more than 3dB off those tweets


----------



## tyroneshoes

chad said:


> I'm thinking of doing just that in light of the past weekend's discoveries BUT i think you are still going to need to peel more than 3dB off those tweets


Why not use one of the adjustable lpads?


----------



## chad

Long story, will post later tonight on the design details or in this thread to kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Sex Cells

Awesome, i'd love to hear about that and your _recent discoveries_


----------



## chad

For touring sound reienforcement it's not uncommon to find a pair of smallish monitors parked on the console and delayed to the main PA, this is then run on the cue bus so you can hear the main mix, a certain instrument, or a sub mix that you are working on. I have retired fom those days and sold that type of stuff off.

Lately due to some things that are happening such as smoking bans and stuff like that bar owners are trying to keep patrons uber happy, this usually means, for me, reducing the real estate taken up by the mix position in the good seats which usually ends up being some pretty prime seating/dancing area. The other night I had to place my mix position completely out of the throw of my mid/hi cabs, and it was not worth arguing about.

So, I currently have a set of yamaha Digital Delays, a Carver PM300, and plenty of rack space. I need a set of rugged monitors both physically and electrically, and a 2/3 or 1/3 octave EQ. 

These monitors have to take some serious ****! Occasional feedback, hard knocks and less than ideal working environment. They could encounter Anything. And they have to be cheap because this is coming out of my pocket. I was thinking of the alesis drivers but the un-shielded woofer and the tweet, if not I'll use a more efficient woofer to keep them more sensitive, it will be a vented design, one good thing is that they really only have to play loud down to about 63-80 because the PA subs will be more than sufficient. but going low would not be a bad thing for a quickie soundcheck/linecheck without the PA. They need to be transportable, I'm thinking of possibly a design that snaps toether face to face, either that or build a road case for them. Because of the environmental issues L-pads are OUT, they are nothing but trouble on the road and I have replaced too many in my young age at this point. There needs to be tweeter priotection from feedback or whoopsies.

So, how does tht design criteria settle with yall?

Chad


----------



## azngotskills

I see your dilemma and i wish i had some advice :blush: LOL


----------



## Diru

Diru said:


> Alesis 6-1/2" Shielded Carbon Fiber Cone Woofer
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=299-164
> 
> Alesis 1" Shielded Soft Dome Tweeter
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=279-140
> 
> Dayton XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=260-142
> 
> Dayton DNR-4.0 4 Ohm 10W Non-Inductive Resistor[serise on tweeter]
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=004-4





chad said:


> I'm thinking of doing just that in light of the past weekend's discoveries BUT i think you are still going to need to peel more than 3dB off those tweets





tyroneshoes said:


> Why not use one of the adjustable lpads?


I was seeing that about the tweeter, hence I figured the 4 ohm non resistor in serise with the tweeter. 1 to drop the output a little, 2 keep the passive xover happy that it is seeing a 8 ohm load cause the tweeter was 4 ohms.


----------

